# Kenyi breeding tank



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, I recently got some female Kenyon's for my lone male in my 55. I would like to know if they look good as breeding fish and if anything should be done to the tank. 
4x Kenyis 3 females 1 male
1 yellow lab
1 female johanni
1 hybrid i suspect blue cichlid(think it previously mates with the male Kenyi, found some fry)
1 jewel cichlid 
1 oscar growing him out will be rehung him possibly in a 180 gallon
FEMALE#1








FEMALE#2








FEMALE#3








MALE








TANK SHOT


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I would get a couple more female kenyi, and move your other fish out, when kenyi breed they attack and kill all others. Just keep an eye on them. Good luck.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

K, they only had three available at the time, might move the yellow lab, johanni, and jewel into a spare 29.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Also what are some great ways to trigger breeding?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good, clean water. Avoid stress caused by other fish. Although I'm sure your kenyi are the most aggressive fish hands down.

The fish need to be sexually mature. Could be as small as 2." Good luck with these dudes. You're a braver man than me...

Get Mr. Oscar to a new home!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hah thanks. Yup they're the mist aggressive and mr oscar might be goin in a 75 with another oscar or 180 with four. Temperament wise my male is very agressive so hopefull he'll mellow out with the addition of ladies.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think he'll be even more aggressive with the girls. Try to get more females. I've seen anywhere between 7-12 per male suggested.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Will do, might have to order some online.any good places that u would recommend?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Not sure who may have sexable kenyi. I'll take a quick look and let ya know via pm


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright I will be waiting. How about faves on the classifieds, I could ask them if they can sex them and give me females.


----------

